# Flash not displaying properly?



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've had this problem on my IE9 for a long time. Basically, whenever I visit a site that has animated images on it i.e. banner, advertisements, etc. the images itself will be messed up and won't show properly. I don't know how to explain it so I've attached a couple examples below. And most of the time, it occurs to embedded videos as well (only prior to them being played, when it plays it's fine). I've tried reinstalling the adobe flash player and also to older versions as well, but it takes no effect.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like something is trying to block animated Flash ads.

Do you have a special ad blocker installed?

Look inside your IE9 Internet Options as well.

Is *ActiveX Filtering* enabled?

Check your Avast antivirus settings:

Try disabling the Avast Script Shield:


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I disabled the Script Shield, still doesn't work. I'm not sure if I have another ad blocker installed, I just know that I have avast. Maybe I've accidentally installed it without knowing? And how do I enable ActiveX Filtering?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Tools > ActiveX Filtering. If it's enabled, try disabling it:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure JavaScript is enabled in IE9:

*How to Enable JavaScript*

===================================================================

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.*

2- Run the program. 

3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.

4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.

6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.

For Windows 7 and Vista:

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, run HijackThis as Administrator or *disable the UAC* first.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I went to Tools and there wasn't a check beside it so I clicked on it. Then I went on Youtube to see if it changed anything. Now this is what it looks like: 









I clicked on the link and downloaded the lastest version of the flash player, restarted IE and it still looked like the picture above.

So I unchecked ActiveX Filtering and now I'm back to square one.

edit: I'm going to try the methods on your last post now


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure JavaScript is enabled in IE9:

*How to Enable JavaScript*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you also have the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0_31*?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long, I'm quite a newbie at this 

Ok, so I checked the JavaScript enabled, downloaded the lastest version.

At first the denying access to host file window popped up, but when I clicked ok the scan log appeared:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:00:36 PM, on 29/03/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctfmon.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XSVAXX4X\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://start.facemoods.com/?a=adknlg&s={searchTerms}&f=4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IE2EMBHO Class - {0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: DataMngr - {B939CF93-F2CB-443d-956C-DC523D85C9DB} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\BROWSE~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid HD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukorecodaqoxo] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\ajikodurexurivi.dll",Startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_Plugin.exe -update plugin
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll 
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcS64) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 13994 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I cannot tell you if it's related to your problem but that computer is infected.

Please click on *Report* and kindly ask to be moved to the *Virus & Other Malware Removal *forum. Be sure to provide the appropriate reports in that forum after reading *THIS*. From there, be patient. The malware removal experts are very busy! You should get an answer within the next 48 hours.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, thanks very much Phantom.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Instruction #2 on the link that you posted asks me to disable any script blocker, is that just the Script Shield on avast that I press stop?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TH523 said:


> Instruction #2 on the link that you posted asks me to disable any script blocker, is that just the Script Shield on avast that I press stop?


Yes, that was it.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

okay


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_31
Run by user at 17:12:32 on 2012-03-30
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.2.1033.18.3895.2303 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\STacSV64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrS64H.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP MediaSmart\SmartMenu.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\mspaint.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
uSearch Bar = Preserve
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
mSearchAssistant = hxxp://start.facemoods.com/?a=adknlg&s={searchTerms}&f=4
mWinlogon: Userinit=C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
BHO: HP Print Enhancer: {0347c33e-8762-4905-bf09-768834316c61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO: IE2EMBHO Class: {0a0ddbd3-6641-40b9-873f-bbdd26d6c14e} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049c3e9-b461-4bc5-8870-4c09146192ca} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: DataMngr: {b939cf93-f2cb-443d-956c-dc523d85c9db} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\BROWSE~1.DLL
BHO: Wincore Mediabar: {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: Yontoo Layers: {fd72061e-9fde-484d-a58a-0bab4151cad8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
BHO: HP Smart BHO Class: {ffffffff-cf4e-4f2b-bdc2-0e72e116a856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
TB: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar: {1e61ed7c-7cb8-49d6-b9e9-ab4c880c8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
TB: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
TB: Wincore Mediabar: {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No File
TB: {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - No File
TB: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB: HP Smart Web Printing: {555d4d79-4bd2-4094-a395-cfc534424a05} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_bho.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" -bootmode
uRun: [Logitech Vid HD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
uRun: [Ukorecodaqoxo] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\ajikodurexurivi.dll",Startup
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
uRunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_Plugin.exe -update plugin
mRun: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
mRun: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0031-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{63C643D1-2F70-4A2E-82B1-A457DDEC6FD6} : DhcpNameServer = 64.71.255.198 64.71.255.253
TCP: Interfaces\{D43FFA6F-9108-4924-A62B-C245701CB975} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{D43FFA6F-9108-4924-A62B-C245701CB975}\05279667164756E4564777F627B6 : DhcpNameServer = 64.71.255.198
TCP: Interfaces\{D43FFA6F-9108-4924-A62B-C245701CB975}\055726C69636 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.101.111 192.168.101.112
TCP: Interfaces\{D43FFA6F-9108-4924-A62B-C245701CB975}\2454C4C4233303 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{D43FFA6F-9108-4924-A62B-C245701CB975}\F4E65602A5F6E656F5849676860235075656460294E6475627E65647 : DhcpNameServer = 172.20.1.1
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll 
mASetup: {10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe"
mASetup: {2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /D /C start C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -ClearIconCache
BHO-X64: HP Print Enhancer: {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO-X64: HP Print Enhancer - No File
BHO-X64: IE2EMBHO Class: {0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO-X64: DataMngr: {B939CF93-F2CB-443d-956C-DC523D85C9DB} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\BROWSE~1.DLL
BHO-X64: Wincore Mediabar: {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
BHO-X64: Wincore Mediabar - No File
BHO-X64: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Yontoo Layers: {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
BHO-X64: Yontoo Layers - No File
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class: {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class - No File
TB-X64: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar: {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
TB-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
TB-X64: Wincore Mediabar: {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
TB-X64: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB-X64: {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No File
TB-X64: {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - No File
TB-X64: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB-X64: {555D4D79-4BD2-4094-A395-CFC534424A05} - No File
mRun-x64: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
mRun-x64: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun-x64: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun-x64: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun-x64: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
IE-X64: {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
AppInit_DLLs-X64: C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll 
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xkvtxk2h.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Search Results
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://dts.search-results.com/sr?src=ffb&appid=0&systemid=2&sr=0&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - component: C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_4.0.0.127\coFFPlgn\components\coFFPlgn.dll
FF - component: C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\N360_4.0.0.127\IPSFFPlgn\components\IPSFFPl.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10111.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_2_202_228.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [?]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [?]
R1 PSSDK42;PSSDK42;\??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pssdk42.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pssdk42.sys [?]
R1 PSSDKLBF;PSSDKLBF;\??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pssdklbf.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\pssdklbf.sys [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-1-3 63928]
R2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe [2009-3-2 89600]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [?]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [?]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe [2012-3-23 44768]
R2 hpsrv;HP Service;C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe [?]
R2 LVPrcS64;Process Monitor;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe [2010-5-7 197976]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2010-5-4 2320920]
R3 Com4QLBEx;Com4QLBEx;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe [2010-1-11 227896]
R3 enecir;ENE CIR Receiver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\enecir.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\enecir.sys [?]
R3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 Impcd;Impcd;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Impcd.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Impcd.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 LVPr2M64;Logitech LVPr2M64 Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2M64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2M64.sys [?]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [?]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-9 136176]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-3-29 253600]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-9 136176]
S3 LVRS64;Logitech RightSound Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys [?]
S3 lvsels64;Logitech Selective Suspend Filter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvsels64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvsels64.sys [?]
S3 LVUVC64;QuickCam Orbit/Sphere AF(UVC);C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys [?]
S3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [?]
S3 netw5v64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 64 Bit;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys [?]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
S3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS [?]
S3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS [?]
S3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS [?]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
S3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-03-30 00:45:13 70304 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-30 00:45:13 418464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-03-29 22:53:57 525544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-29 22:28:07 8738464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-03-26 16:22:06 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-06 23:15:19 41184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
2012-03-06 23:04:06 819032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-03-06 23:02:20 53080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-03-06 23:01:52 69976 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-02-23 13:18:36 279656 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-02-17 06:38:26 1031680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpcore.dll
2012-02-17 05:34:22 826880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-02-17 04:58:24 210944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-02-17 04:57:32 23552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-02-10 06:36:07 1544192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2012-02-10 05:38:43 1077248 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-02-03 04:34:34 3145728 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-01-25 06:38:39 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-01-25 06:38:38 149504 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-01-25 06:33:30 9216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-01-04 10:44:20 509952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58:41 442880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
.
============= FINISH: 17:13:33.39 ===============


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Attach.txt


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​* Do not edit or remove any information or user names etc, otherwise we cannot fix the problem. If you insist on editing out anything then I will close the topic & refuse to offer any help.  *

Download ComboFix from *Here* or * Here*to your Desktop.
*As you download it rename it to username123.exe*

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *renamed combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've ran the program, but the issue with the flash still hasn't been solved. This is the ComboFix.txt:

ComboFix 12-03-30.06 - user 30/03/2012 19:08:19.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.2.1033.18.3895.2423 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\user\Desktop\username123.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setup.dll
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setupx.dll
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.dat
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.exe
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.ico
c:\users\Public\Documents\Server\admin.txt
c:\users\Public\Documents\Server\server.dat
c:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\plugs
c:\windows\SysWow64\Packet.dll
c:\windows\SysWow64\wpcap.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_NPF
-------\Service_NPF
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-02-28 to 2012-03-30 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-03-30 23:15 . 2012-03-30 23:15 -------- d-----w- c:\users\User2\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-30 23:15 . 2012-03-30 23:15 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-30 15:59 . 2012-03-14 03:27 8669240 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{CAF18CFD-C0E5-45EA-A0A1-28DBC2CAD42C}\mpengine.dll
2012-03-29 22:50 . 2012-03-29 22:53 525544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-29 22:28 . 2012-03-29 22:28 8738464 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-03-29 21:53 . 2012-03-30 00:45 418464 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-03-26 21:23 . 2012-03-26 21:23 592824 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
2012-03-26 21:23 . 2012-03-26 21:23 44472 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
2012-03-26 16:22 . 2012-03-26 16:22 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java
2012-03-15 15:43 . 2011-11-19 15:20 5559152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 15:43 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3968368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-03-15 15:43 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3913584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-14 16:19 . 2012-02-03 04:34 3145728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-03-14 16:19 . 2012-02-10 06:36 1544192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 16:19 . 2012-02-10 05:38 1077248 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-02-17 06:38 1031680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-02-17 05:34 826880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-02-17 04:58 210944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-02-17 04:57 23552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-01-25 06:38 77312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-01-25 06:38 149504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-03-14 16:18 . 2012-01-25 06:33 9216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-03-06 14:19 . 2012-03-06 14:19 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallMate
2012-03-06 14:13 . 2012-03-06 14:13 11776 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprjplug.dll
2012-03-06 14:13 . 2012-03-06 14:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\xing shared
2012-03-06 14:13 . 2012-03-06 14:13 150696 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppl3260.dll
2012-03-06 14:13 . 2012-03-06 14:13 108544 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprpjplug.dll
2012-03-06 14:12 . 2012-03-06 14:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Real
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-03-30 00:45 . 2011-06-13 16:01 70304 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-26 16:22 . 2012-01-20 22:14 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-06 23:15 . 2011-06-02 03:34 41184 ----a-w- c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2012-03-06 23:15 . 2011-06-02 03:34 201352 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
2012-03-06 23:15 . 2011-06-02 03:35 258520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2012-03-06 23:04 . 2011-06-02 03:35 819032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-03-06 23:04 . 2011-06-02 03:35 337240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2012-03-06 23:02 . 2012-02-26 12:14 53080 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-03-06 23:01 . 2011-06-02 03:35 59224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2012-03-06 23:01 . 2011-06-02 03:35 69976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-03-06 23:01 . 2011-06-02 03:35 24408 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2012-02-23 13:18 . 2010-06-18 00:42 279656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-04 10:44 . 2012-02-15 11:20 509952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58 . 2012-02-15 11:20 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 91648 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 89088 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 86528 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\iesysprep.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 85504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 76800 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 76800 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tdc.ocx
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 74752 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 74752 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 63488 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\tdc.ocx
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 603648 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 49664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\imgutil.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 48640 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtmler.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 48640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 448512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 420864 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 367104 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 35840 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\imgutil.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 30720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 23552 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\licmgr10.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 222208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 173056 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 165888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\iexpress.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 161792 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\msls31.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 160256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wextract.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 152064 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wextract.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 150528 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\iexpress.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 142848 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 135168 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 12288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mshta.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 11776 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mshta.exe
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 114176 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\admparse.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 111616 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 110592 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\IEAdvpack.dll
2012-01-01 02:52 . 2012-01-01 02:52 101888 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\admparse.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E}]
2010-12-30 07:08 180696 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c}]
2011-12-27 10:07 87480 ----a-w- c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c}"= "c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll" [2011-12-27 87480]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-20 1475584]
"Logitech Vid"="c:\program files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" [2010-05-11 6061400]
"Logitech Vid HD"="c:\program files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" [2010-05-11 6061400]
"swg"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-10-10 39408]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"QlbCtrl.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" [2010-02-25 323640]
"LWS"="c:\program files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe" [2010-05-07 165208]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2012-03-06 4241512]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-10-09 421736]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" [2012-03-06 296056]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-10 136176]
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-03-30 253600]
R3 Com4QLBEx;Com4QLBEx;c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe [2010-02-25 227896]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-10 136176]
R3 LVRS64;Logitech RightSound Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys [x]
R3 lvsels64;Logitech Selective Suspend Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvsels64.sys [x]
R3 LVUVC64;QuickCam Orbit/Sphere AF(UVC);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys [x]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 netw5v64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 64 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys [x]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [x]
R3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS [x]
R3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS [x]
R3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [x]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 PSSDK42;PSSDK42;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\pssdk42.sys [x]
S1 PSSDKLBF;PSSDKLBF;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\pssdklbf.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;c:\windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe [2009-03-02 89600]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
S2 hpsrv;HP Service;c:\windows\system32\Hpservice.exe [x]
S2 LVPrcS64;Process Monitor;c:\program files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe [2010-05-07 197976]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2009-10-01 2320920]
S3 enecir;ENE CIR Receiver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\enecir.sys [x]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 Impcd;Impcd;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Impcd.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 LVPr2M64;Logitech LVPr2M64 Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2M64.sys [x]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F}]
2010-05-19 14:36 451872 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47}]
2010-11-20 12:17 302592 ----a-w- c:\windows\System32\cmd.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-03-30 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-03-29 00:45]
.
2012-03-30 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-10 01:10]
.
2012-03-30 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-10 01:10]
.
2012-03-30 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-460183359-3797071855-3987523360-1000Core.job
- c:\users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-01 15:20]
.
2012-03-30 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-460183359-3797071855-3987523360-1000UA.job
- c:\users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-01-01 15:20]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{B939CF93-F2CB-443d-956C-DC523D85C9DB}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2012-03-06 23:15 135408 ----a-w- c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2009-10-24 166424]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2009-10-24 390168]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2009-10-24 408600]
"SmartMenu"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP MediaSmart\SmartMenu.exe" [2009-08-25 610872]
"SysTrayApp"="c:\program files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe" [2010-03-23 487424]
"combofix"="c:\username123\CF7346.3XE" [2010-11-20 345088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x1
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\x64\datamngr.dll c:\progra~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\x64\IEBHO.dll
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xkvtxk2h.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Search Results
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://dts.search-results.com/sr?src=ffb&appid=0&systemid=2&sr=0&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-Ukorecodaqoxo - c:\users\user\AppData\Local\ajikodurexurivi.dll
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
AddRemove-Adobe Shockwave Player - c:\windows\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 11\uninstaller.exe
AddRemove-{FC17E0A7-EAA9-4902-92F8-C83B9FD02246} - c:\program files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{FC17E0A7-EAA9-4902-92F8-C83B9FD02246}\setup.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_228.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrS64H.exe
c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-03-30 19:22:59 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-03-30 23:22
.
Pre-Run: 410,009,018,368 bytes free
Post-Run: 410,024,820,736 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - FC557E08EEFE9435238C8B975912FA98


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

there is no sign of flashplayer installed there, only shockwave player

go to http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/distribution3.html & download the windows version you need
If you only use IE then just download the iE version, if you use FF or other browsers, as well, then also download the other browsers plug in version

once that has been done, let us know if it works properly


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, I just downloaded both the IE and Plugin-based browsers versions for windows and it still doesn't work, but I think I've downloaded them a lot of times before. There are often messages that says that I don't have the flash player installed, but I have installed it. This is one of the example:










There's also one on an embedded video on Tumblr that says I need to install Flash player 10 and the video can't be viewed. Several others ones similar like these just basically saying the flash is not installed and it needs to be installed, but I can't find those messages right now to upload them.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

does flash work in chrome, because chrome installs its own version of flash


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just curious.

Go *here* to test Flash.

1- Do you see the animation? It's a red ball moving horizontally.










2- What version of Flash do you see?










If Flash doesn't seem to be installed on your computer, uninstall whatever you have and download it from *FileHippo* instead. The downloads from the Adobe website haven't gone well on my computer, and I'm not the only one. It always works on FileHippo. Also, ensure you're downloading the *64-bit* version of Flash for your 64-bit operating system. It still includes the 32-bit version for the 32-bit IE. Make sure you're downloading the non-IE version for Firefox as well.

Also read *THIS* complete *Flash* troubleshooter.

Disable Avast's *WebRep*.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the red ball animation on my screen:


























Flash player version: 
as you can see, the right part of the flash where the arrow is is not displaying properly.










Downloaded from FileHippo and disabled Avast's WebRep, no effect.

Followed all steps on the Flash troubleshooter apart from instruction 7, I'm not sure how to access the Find Flash Player capabilities page.

Step 8 website storage setting panel:

panel wasn't displaying properly










again, displaying error when I ran my mouse over to the slider:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, seeing the red ball and the right version of Flash, you definitely have Flash on your computer and it's working.

How's YouTube?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've just been to your Oxford site and I don't see anything related to Flash in those pages.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd uninstall Avast completely with the *Avast Uninstall Utility*.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, the problem still exists with Youtube. And the Oxford site, whenever I press the pronunciation, the message will appear.


If I uninstall Avast, what other free anti-virus program could I use? I heard Avast is pretty good.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try *Microsoft Security Essentials*.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Avast uninstalled, no luck.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are Firefox and Chrome doing the same?

Have you tried resetting IE?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Firefox and Chrome works fine. Yes, I did reset IE.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please post a new HijackThis log. I'm starting to suspect certain add-ons.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:52:57 PM, on 31/03/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IE2EMBHO Class - {0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid HD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcS64) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 12873 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

First, *disable the UAC*.

Run HijackThis again.

Select *Do a system scan only*.

Put a check mark on the following entries:

O2 - BHO: IE2EMBHO Class - {0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll

O2 - BHO: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Wincore Mediabar - {c2d64ff7-0ab8-4263-89c9-ea3b0f8f050c} - C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\ToolBar\wincorebsdtx.dll

O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll C:\PROGRA~2\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll

Click *Fix checked*.

*Re-enable the UAC.*


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Done that, no luck still.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never seen this message before on the bottom of a page like this:










Is this only on IE9? In IE8, it would be at the top, in a thin yellow banner.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

open IE/tools/addons/
make sure flash is enabled 

Are you definitely using 32bit IE or 64 bit IE 

the logs seem to show 32 bit running, but it would be wise to check that it is the 32 bit you have open as 64 bit IE doesn't always recognize flash


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

As far as I can see, you have the 32 bit flash player installed 
download the 64 bit version from http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/distribution3.html & see if that works


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The OP went to the page in post #22 and all is as it should be???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There's no Flash on that Oxford page anyway. So why the prompt for Flash???









First of all, is that a legitimate prompt...? What if you click *Install*?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*TH523*,

Did you try both IE9 *64-bit* and *32-bit*?

And, are you seeing the same prompt on YouTube?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open IE9.

Go to:










Select *Manage add-ons*.

Click on *Shockwave Flash Object*.

Click on *More information*.

What do you see in the box? There should be a *** in there.

===================================================================

Also make sure *ActiveX Filtering* is disabled.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK. That site does ask for Flash. Just tested my above theory myself.









You need to *Allow* *Flash on* *ALL sites*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Come on, *TH523*, tell me that was it!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is my IE version:










I'm not sure how to check if I have the 32bit or 62bit IE.

I've just downloaded both the 32bit and 62bit version of the flash, no luck.

Yes, I clicked installed on the prompt and installed it before it didn't work.

This is the flash info from manage add-ons:


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

The button is disabled.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The 32-bit version of IE9 is located in: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer

The 64-bit version of IE9 is located in: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer

Go inside each Internet Explorer folder and click *iexplore*.

If "About Internet Explorer" doesn't say "64-bit Edition", it is the 32-bit version.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Went on Youtube on both versions, didn't work.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Check in both browsers for that:










That is correct.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is *ActiveX Filtering *disabled?

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/867968


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are both browsers (32 and 64-bit) giving the right info *here*?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way, the only Flash Player you need to install is the 64-bit. It already includes 32-bit.

So, uninstall the 32-bit version or it might not work properly.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, but I'll have to leave soon. Those are pretty simple and fast operations to perform...


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is what's displaying on both versions:










I'm not sure how to uninstal the 32-bit one, I couldn't find it on the Uninstall a program window from the control panel, only the 64-bit one


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Then you probably haven't installed it?

You can only see one in there?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You haven't answered my question about *ActiveX Filtering*.

*How to Disable ActiveX Filtering*


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, I did install it. I only see the 64-bit ones, a plug-in and an activex.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's unchecked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to Enable ActiveX in IE*


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's enabled.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, this is ridiculous! It shoud be working!

OK, run the *64-bit Adobe Flash Player Uninstaller* and the *32-bit Adobe Flash Player Uninstaller* to remove everything related to Flash.

Reinstall the *Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202.228 (IE) 64-bit* *ONLY*.

Try YouTube again.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know, this is really frustrating 

When I clicked 32-bit uninstaller:










Re-installed 64-bit, Youtube:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, so you probably really didn't have a 32-bit version left on your computer.

As for YouTube, have you tried clicking on a few videos?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Temporarily *disable popup blocking software* installed on your computer to test.
Allow YouTube.com as a trusted site in your *Firewall software*.
Ensure *other applications* like Quicktime, iTunes, Real Player, or Windows Media Player *aren't set as the default streaming application*, as this might affect the video player.
http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=56115


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Clear your IE9 cache and cookies.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As a test, go to Tools > Internet Options > Security tab.

Untick the *Enable Protected Mode (requires restarting Internet Explorer) *box.

Restart IE9 and test YouTube again.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry I gotta go now, I'll continue this when I come back.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Gotta go too.

When you come back, to check on your default streaming video player, read this:

*Change a Player for Streaming Videos in Windows Vista or Windows 7*

Click the "Start" button and select "Default Programs" on the left side of the Start menu.

Click the "Set Default Programs for This Computer" link.

Select "Custom" under "Choose a Configuration" and click the double arrows to the right to expand the category.

Select one of the options under "Choose a Default Media Player" to change the default player for streaming videos and other media.

Click "OK" to apply the changes. Exit any open windows.

And, good luck!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to Clear Cache and Cookies in IE9*

_"Make sure to uncheck *Preserve Favorites website data*"_

Please read and follow instructions carefully. There's no reason not be able to watch Flash videos, unless the infection has done some damage to Windows and Internet Explorer. Both are tightly related. Flash player is installed and detected. It has to be something quite simple that you've overlooked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Disable *InPrivate Filtering* if it's enabled:










Tick *Off*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Disable *Tracking Protection*:










If it's already unticked, try enabling it.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long, I'm doing it step by step.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

So far, your screenshots are only showing Flash *ads*. That's wy I was asking you to click on an actual YouTube video, any video, to see if it's any different.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw the icon of the 32-bit version on a folder before, but don't remember which.

Some of the videos work and some doesn't. I downloaded the flash player from the link on the red message bar and the videos worked again.

I didn't follow the 3 steps on post #66 because the videos worked again.

IE9 cache and cookies cleared.

Unticked Enable protective mode, restarted IE, no effect.

Under 'Choose a Default Media Player', which player should I change to?

Should I follow post #72 and #73? since the videos are playing correctly now, just the flash not working properly. I guess I don't need to change the default player neither?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually, not just the ads. Remember the screenshots I took for the instructions you give me with the ball animation and the storage panel, etc. It's any images on a site that requires flash I guess.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TH523 said:


> Some of the videos work and some doesn't. I downloaded the flash player from the link on the red message bar and the videos worked again.
> 
> I didn't follow the 3 steps on post #66 because the videos worked again.


I'm confused.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry I'll be back later.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TH523 said:


> Under 'Choose a Default Media Player', which player should I change to?


Is there a line for *Streaming* media player?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply.

Anyway, I wish I could just send you my computer, this is so tedious!

InPrivate Filtering settings option does not exist on my menu:










This window popped up when select Tracking Protection and I clicked enable, no effect:










Re: post#78, I clicked the link on the red message bar on the image I embedded on post #64.

Nope, there isn't a line for streaming media player.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is *Compatibility View* ticked?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Added Youtube, no effect.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it wasn't ticked, leave it unticked.

I'm dangerously running out of ideas here. I've asked for help, but so far, no one has stepped forward.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's very strange that this error only occurs on my IE. my other browsers work fine. I've also reinstalled my IE and to older versions as well, same thing.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What happens if you try openning Internet explorer with No add ons? 
Press Windows + R
Type

```
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"  -extoff
```
Press Enter or click OK.

Sorry for not joining in earlier Phantom. I'm a Firefox fan and didn't think I could really help, but any ideas are better than no ideas.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ent said:


> What happens if you try openning Internet explorer with No add ons?
> Press Windows + R
> Type
> 
> ...


Thanks for stepping in, *Ent*. 

But, without add-ons, Flash won't work at all. Perhaps *TH523 *should start with add-ons but disable ALL but Flash? Just note all disabled add-ons on a piece of paper so you'll remember which ones to re-enable.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, yes. Very silly.
I meant to say that, and then thought taking out all add ons would be faster.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If still no luck after disabling the add-ons, try changing your DNS settings:

Try using *Google Public DNS*.

Or, *OpenDNS*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If still no joy whatsoever, go *HERE*. Copy the whole RED text and paste it into your next reply.

Getting pretty desperate here...









And mad at the same time!


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

so I've disabled all the add-ons other than flash, there's an option to remove items from Search providers and Accelerators, do I do any thing with that?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No, just the add-ons will do.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

you know what, maybe i'll just leave it alone 'cause I'm probably gonna get a new laptop soon anyway. Last time I touch something to do with the IP address and I couldn't get on the internet for a long time. I'm really afraid of that lol, was a lot of trouble.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Changing those DNS settings is quite easy and completely reversible. But, I respect your decision. 

So, I take it that disabling the add-ons hasn't done the trick?  You had reset IE9 before anyway.

I'm really not sure I understand completely what the problem is. I have never heard of an issue where some videos on YouTube play just fine when others won't. They either all work or none of them do.

And please follow these instructions:



> If still no joy whatsoever, go *HERE*. Copy the whole RED text and paste it into your next reply.


Perhaps you should give us an update on your situation. Are you still having trouble on the Oxford site? Can you watch most videos on YouTube? What about other sites with Flash videos?

With everything we've tried so far, there's a chance that IE9 and Windows were damaged by the infection or the removal process.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I can play the videos on Youtube, it's just the problem with the animated images on sites (banner,ads, and just anything that needs flash). The videos do play on any sites, it just doesn't display properly prior to playing (pressing the play button). Sorry if I didn't explain it properly. 

And the Oxford site, the pronunciation works, but the error message constantly pops up when I press the pronunciation button.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *inetcpl.cpl*

Press Enter.

Select the *Security* tab.

Click on *Restricted sites*.

Are there any items in there?

Next, select the *Privacy* tab.

Click *Sites*.

Anything in there?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck, try in Safe Mode with Networking.

*How to Boot in Safe Mode*

In the *Advanced Boot Options* menu, choose Safe Mode with Networking.

Try IE9 again.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess what, it worked on Safe Mode.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TH523 said:


> Guess what, it worked on Safe Mode.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Now we're getting somewhere!









You did uninstall Avast as a test, right?

If Avast isn't the cause, there has to be something in Normal Mode.

Try a *Clean Boot* troubleshooting procedure to hopefully isolate a possible culprit. Run it for both *Services* and *Startup* items.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

TH523 said:


> Guess what, it worked on Safe Mode.


Anyone else think that isn't an IE problem at all?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, could you give a fresh HJT log? 
I'm looking through the startup and service entries in the old one, but I don't know what has changed since the malware removal.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ent said:


> Actually, could you give a fresh HJT log?
> I'm looking through the startup and service entries in the old one, but I don't know what has changed since the malware removal.


There's one in post #33 but Avast is still in it.

*TH523*, was Avast ever removed?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I may have missed it in the sea of text, but it does sound that there is some kind of ad blocker. IE does have add ons that would do that.

If it hasn't been done already, go to Manage Add-ons and disable all of them, except for FlashPlayer and Shockwave player. Make sure you show *ALL* add-ons (dropdown located on the left side) so you can disable them.

If works, turn on an add-on one at a time.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Couriant said:


> I may have missed it in the sea of text, but it does sound that there is some kind of ad blocker. IE does have add ons that would do that.
> 
> If it hasn't been done already, go to Manage Add-ons and disable all of them, except for FlashPlayer and Shockwave player. Make sure you show *ALL* add-ons (dropdown located on the left side) so you can disable them.
> 
> If works, turn on an add-on one at a time.


Thanks for stepping in, Couriant. :up:

Reading through 100+ posts is not very pleasant and can be very confusing, I understand. 

The add-ons (except Flash) have indeed been disabled and IE9 has been reset as well. No luck.

Thanks again.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry, I'm still working on the Clean Boot. Avast was removed before, didn't work so I reinstalled it.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Does the problem appear in the clean boot?
Does it appear if you just turn off the services (and leave the startup entries enabled)


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Followed step 1 on the troubleshoot, once computer restarted there was a malware along with several new items:




























This is Youtube now with an add-on message on the bottom:



















I haven't clicked enable or touched any of the open windows yet.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would uninstall *easyMule*.

Control Panel > "Programs and Features" > *easyMule*


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:01:11 PM, on 04/04/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWUCli.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IE2EMBHO Class - {0A0DDBD3-6641-40B9-873F-BBDD26D6C14E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\modules\IE2EM.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPCam_Menu] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid HD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPADVISOR] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe view=DOCKVIEW
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download by easyMule - C:\Program Files (x86)\easyMule\IE2EM.htm
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 10817 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you uninstall *easyMule*?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*easyMule *is an unsafe application and should definitely be removed. The warnings from Avast were self-explanatory...


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Uninstalled, no luck.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please post another new HijackThis log.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:24:13 PM, on 04/04/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPCON/4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPCam_Menu] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\Vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid HD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPADVISOR] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe view=DOCKVIEW
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcS64) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_960c1f056a541068\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 13373 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you completed the whole *Clean Boot* process yet? When all non-Microsoft services and all Startup items are disabled in Clean Boot state, how is IE9?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

I disabled all the items, when restarted pc and open IE, there was no internet so I enabled back everything now. Shall I continue to step 2?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The Internet should be working in a Clean Boot state. Do not disable the Microsoft services.


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyway, I g2g I'll continue this when I come back.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you given up on us?


----------



## TH523 (Mar 28, 2012)

lol I'm just tired. I think I can live with this until I get a new computer, but thanks you guys for the input, I really appreciated.


----------

